# هل من الممكن دراسة ماجستير في مجال الطاقة المتجددة



## Eng-Nidal (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*أعزائي المهندسين والمشرفين هل من الممكن عمل ماجستير في مجال الطاقة المتجددة , اي جامعة وهل من الممكن عن طريق الانترنت ولكم جزيل الشكر وماهي المتطلبات ((((((((( علما انا مهندس بيئة )))))))



وشكرا لكم *


----------



## Eng-Nidal (24 سبتمبر 2011)

لا يوجد اي رد لهذا الموضوع


----------



## مهندس أبو نضال (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن في الدنمارك في جامعة DTU...Technical university of Denmark
هناك تخصص طاقة مستديمة
sustainable energy
http://www.dtu.dk/English/education/MSc_Programs/Sustainable Energy.aspx


----------



## قندس (25 سبتمبر 2011)

فش جامعة أقرب !!


----------



## Eng-Nidal (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا كتير الك , لو حدا عنده معلومات عن جامعات غيرها اقرب كمان ممكن نستفيد منها اكتر


----------



## المعتضد بالله (26 سبتمبر 2011)

الجامعة الأردنية تنوي افتتاح هذا البرنامج العام القادم،،، 

يمكنك الانتظار


----------



## Eng-Nidal (26 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي المعتضد بالله اي جامعة ( العلوم والتكنولوجيا ) ولا اي وحدة متاكد من هل المعلومة وشكرا كتير الك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 أكتوبر 2011)

Eng-Nidal قال:


> *أعزائي المهندسين والمشرفين هل من الممكن عمل ماجستير في مجال الطاقة المتجددة , اي جامعة وهل من الممكن عن طريق الانترنت ولكم جزيل الشكر وماهي المتطلبات ((((((((( علما انا مهندس بيئة )))))))*
> 
> 
> 
> *وشكرا لكم *


 
الأخ المهندس نضال 
هناك بجامعة الملك سعود بالرياض/السعودية 
برنامج للماجستير في الطاقة البديلة .
ويمكنك مراسلتهم ومعرفة فرص إلتحاقك وهذا رابط الموضوع 

http://news.ksu.edu.sa/news/42508

وفقكم الله.​


----------



## Eng-Nidal (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا كتير الك دكتور يعطيك العافية


----------

